# A Prairie Chicken hunt, our quest for pinnated grouse



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

The fruition of a dream came true for me this past week. I was able to hunt Prairie Chickens. Luckily, it just so happened these dreams coincided with those of another passionate upland hunter, Dave Dalgren. He was gracious enough to show me the ropes of hunting these, our most coveted of upland birds.

It's our most special and imperiled native grouse species that have always held a special place in my heart. It's not just the beauty of the bird (and he is beautiful), but it's his history, the places he lives, and his stark passion to survive&#8230;even when the world may be stacking against him.

I've already hunted two species of prairie grouse: the Greater Sage Grouse and the Sharp tailed Grouse. But the two species of pinnated grouse had yet to make my list. And only two species of "pinnated" grouse still exist, the Greater and Lesser Prairie Chicken. Our quest was to hunt the Lessers.

So off we headed to the wild places of the earth. Away from the mountains of the west to the expansive grasslands of the Midwest. To the home of the prairie chicken.

I wasn't the only one excited.









The plains states have really embraced public hunting, even in a state nearly entirely comprised of private land. Most of our hunts took place on land open to public access; the Walk In Hunting Area (WIHA) program, a godsend to upland hunters.









Our wheels.









After a long drive we finally let the pups out in chicken country. And we followed those pups. For miles. Here, a raptor killed Lesser. We were getting close.









And before long.









Up came the birds, three of 'em, but I was too far away to shoot. Luckily, Dave was not.









Absolutely flabbergasted&#8230;his first Lesser Prairie Chicken. 









The limit is only one bird per day, so Dave headed back to the truck as I trudged after the other birds. And found a single.









As the bird came down I watched in elation, as I had finally taken a prairie chicken. I marveled at the bird, and its differences to sharp tailed grouse. For starters, the prairie chickens don't have a sharp tail.









And they don't call 'em "yellow feet" for nuthin'.









Seeing as we had limited out before noon, we decided to head after two other Midwest species. The Ring neck Pheasant and the Bobwhite Quail.

And Oprah obliged.


















We quickly worked a cat-tail slough that held these long tailed roosters.









And that was a fitting end to our first day on the plains.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

The next day saw us driving south, and when we arrived we started hunting chickens again. Dave connected right off, but I was left to wander the wilds of the open prairie.

Here Oprah points in some wheat stubble. I rushed out there only to flush up some pheasants.









A retrieved to hand.









A big prairie rooster. The day was getting hot!









On the way back to the truck we happened upon this rut charged buck.









Discouraged, we decided to look for some wild Bobwhite Quail. Now I've trained with dozens of bobwhites before, but nothing could prepare me for the covey rise of wild birds. Quail country.









Which just so happens to be rooster country as well&#8230;









And walk we did.









Finally, Daves pup Buddy locked up on point. And up rose a covey of quail twenty strong. Both of us emptied our guns, and no birds dropped. We'd just experienced a covey rise.

Thank goodness for singles.









And doubles.









And double guns.









Always best to end a day on a good note.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

We scouted some great country the day before so we decided to stay in the same area. It was like going back in time.









Chickens were always on the agenda in the mornings. And after a beautiful point by Oprah, I walked in on this hen Lesser, which flushed at my feet. Unheard of, but you won't hear me complaining.









Notice the smaller, almost non-existent pinnae on the bird above. Almost akin to this Sharp tailed grouse, taken last year.









But the resemblances ended there; notice the barring on the breast of that chicken.









Sharp tails have vertical chevrons instead of horizontal barring, as shown in another bird taken last year.









As before we spent the rest of the day chasing pheasants and quail. Mother natures bounty.









Dave with his pups after a fine walk.









A beautiful male Bobwhite taken over point.









Another good day in anyone's book.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Some old, same old. The next day found us hunting chickens again, with just a couple hours to hunt before we started to head home. The places they live are so big&#8230;it's almost daunting to find them. Thank goodness for bird dogs.









Sweet, sweet victory.









A pinnated grouse.









And just so's you know I was really there.









I'm back in the comfort of the mountain west, but I'll always remember the great times I've had on the plains.

Caleb


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> A pinnated grouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this pic.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work Zim. I am glad you posted this here. Always a treat to read your stories and see your pics. Those are beautiful birds and the best part is that there are NO people in any of them, must be nice to have wide open country to hunt. good work, how did they taste?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there zim


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That...Mr. Zim, was an excellent report !! 8) 

Simply spellbinding !!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

And guess who gets to mount those little hummers?

Mmmmmmeeeee!!!!! *(u)* 

Nice photo essay my friend! Now I have pics to go with the stories.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

No fair!!!! I don't see any snow.............CHEATER!!!! :lol:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed information and pictures on a speices that is new to me. Those pictures and stories have helped make me be serious about heading east.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm jealous Zim..............good stuff.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a sweet time. Great pics Zim.


----------

